# Mega 2600mah Ego-c Battery



## Jan (25/8/14)

Hope vendors are planning to get some of these

Mega 2600mAh eGo-C Battery with battery charge indicator.
The eGo-C battery can come switched off. Press button rapidly 5 times to activate normal battery usage.
To deactivate, press the button rapidly 5 times.
The Mega 2600mAh eGo-C battery comes with 28 days warranty.
Dimensions: D-20mm L-90mm (not including connecter)
Mega 2600mAh battery features and functions:
• Low battery alarm: several blinks 15 times then stops.
• 10 second cut-off; press button after flashing to activate again
• Working voltage: 3.3-4.2V
• LED battery capacity colours: White, Blue, and Red to indicate battery charge
• When the button lights up white: 50%-100% capacity
• When the button lights up blue: 50%-30% capacity
• When the button lights red: less than 30% capacity
• 5 clicks in quick sucession on pushbutton for sleep and wake up
• Universal atomizer connector (eGo/510)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (25/8/14)

@Jan 
Doing a quick search, seems this is a device made by Janty.

Seeing as Twisp has sole distribution and sales rights with Janty for SA, it would only be sold by Twisp or Twisp Authorized Re-sellers, under the rebranded Twisp banner/branding.

Seeing as Twisp doesn't seem eager to widen their range by my last inquiry - it would seem very unlikely that this particular model will see SA light anytime soon.
Another story if Kanger or Joyetech decides to make a similar device...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan (26/8/14)

That is a pity, thx for the info.

Cheers


----------

